# What are some of the best places for night fishing (maryland throughout)



## choptnskrewed (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello every one just looking for some new night fishing spots ive been to solo a few times since august got some jumbo spot and nice croakers few black drum (no keepers) then the run of the blue fish and actually got my first keeper rock fish from there only thing that seems to be biting there now are white perch ive tried point lookout a few times with no success at all i know there are other places to go and im geared up and ready. Does any one no of any other night fishing piers and or locations they can send me in the direction of. 

Thanks in advance 

chef


#reelaxreelatereelease #bloodsweatngears


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

It's been a long time since I've done any night fishing, and I've moved out of MD back in July. Many public locations close down at dusk & there's not a lot of piers to begin with. I know some folks still fish at night at Sandy Point St Park, but that's basically from shore. I believe the old RT 50 bridge over the Choptank allows night fishing ( Bill Burton Fishing Pier). Some of the places I used to fish at night are probably not safe to go to now at night, and are likely not open anyway. Used to fish as FT Smallwood Park at night, but it wasn't legal back then either. It was owned by Balto. City back then, but now AA Co owns it. A buddy & I would sneak in & fish, and there was a city Police officer who liked to fish that would come by to patrol & chase anyone out, but he would let us stay & sometimes would hang out awhile & talk fishing with us. He always told us his Sargent might run us out, but it never happened.

Night fishing is allowed on the Jonas Green Fishing Pier at night I think, but the park portion is closed at night. We used to fish from there at night when it was still the bridge when I was a kid. Sometimes fishing can be good, other times not so much. 

Fished at FT Armistead Park at night too, but again likely not legal & not a good place at night. There's night fishing at Kent Narrows, but you need a county permit to park I believe. 

Here's a link to the MD DNR website that shows public access. Many places with boat ramps have fishing too, but again not always at night. http://gisapps.dnr.state.md.us/PublicFishingAccess/index.html

Wish I could be more help. I used to fish a few other places at night on the Eastern shore, but usually just for catfish.


----------



## choptnskrewed (Apr 25, 2014)

definently losts of help bigjim no to worries about other over night poachers as they should be more or less worried about me ive been to solomons island lately a hot spot for me but i swear the drive from there to gbelt is a hump and a half was looking for any spots closer i went to metapeake last night and got a ton of white perch and some dink rocks off cut bait and bloods really wish dnr was out there to run off the folks keeping those dinks any who me and the kids just left haines point in dc just to burn up some time and let them burn off the halloween candy the racked up on may hit solo tomorrow or met or astea will keep everyone poasted


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I forgot Metapeake, didn't I! Although I didn't fish there much! Was always too crowded for me & I got tired of the poaching there too. I think night fishing is allowed at Romancoke also, but not sure about that. I lived in Arnold, so had to drive to most everywhere I fished. Did a lot of fishing on the ES, especially Dorchester Co. There's a lot of small creeks down there & the fishing can be good if you take the time to find them. The Blackwater, Transquaking & Chicamacomico Rivers were places I liked for panfish & LM bass. There's some decent catfish in them as well. Occasionally would hook up with a schoolie size Striper. Of course those rivers are better if you have a boat. 

Yep, poaching is a big problem! IMO, the MD NRP do as good a job as their numbers allow. MD's not a big state, but those guys & gals have to cover a lot, and there's too many people to watch. I didn't ever mind making the call to the poacher hotline (1-800-635-6124) when I saw it happening, but you certainly have to be careful doing that, particularly when out there with kids. Most times the NRP responded, showed up within a reasonable amount of time & if the poachers were still there, busted them! I'll give them plenty of credit for doing their jobs!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Any where there are lights shinning on the water. In other words, fish under lights. The Kent Narrows is a good start. Then if you really want to travel. Hooper's Island has some bridges with lights.


----------

